# Anyone interested in some Grey Knights/Inquisiton/Assassins



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello fellow heretics!

Some of you may have noticed that of late I have moved from plastic crack to resin crack, that is 30k. I do have a Grey Knight army as well, but the new codex still doesn't sit well with me and I'm not convinced about keeping it. I'm reasonably sure I'd be interested in downsizing it, so this is my alway of testing the waters.

I have:
- probably about 20 OOP metal PAGK, mostly with halberds. 4 with incinerators
- about 5 OOP TAGK, one with an incinerator and the rest with halberds I believe.
- a Dreadknight, with all but the Gatling psilencer I believe.
- 10 or so plastic PAGK.
- 10 or so plastic TAGK, a couple with Psycannons and 1/2 apothecaries.
- Draigo
- about 30 henchmen, basically all guardsmen with Lasguns.

I think that's about it but I'll add some more if I find them. If you happen to be interested, let me know, by PM or comment. If not, have a great days. Cheers :victory:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm interested in the assassins if you're USA based.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The assassins are all gone and a deal is pending on Coteaz and the warrior acolytes. If anyone is interested in anything else, feel free to let me know either on here or by PM :good:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Mortis is great to work with, and shipped quickly, even to the US.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a bump to see if anyone is still interested in any of these bits? Sadly Cotaez is gone (cannibalised for bits!)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

are the storm raven and rhinos painted? or still available for that matter?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The storm raven and rhinos are both painted. 

The storm raven has all the parts except I think one multi-Melta nozzle. It is painted in the traditional silver.

The rhinos are both painted, but in more of a cream colour (it used to be called bleached bone. I forget what it is now). 

Everything on the list is available. You still interested?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Storm raven and the Rhinos are gone now too, courtesy of SwedeMarine. If anyone is interested in anything else from the list, feel free to let me know!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey is the aegis line still up for grabbies?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, if you want it


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> Yep, if you want it


Totally, are you looking for cash or trade. If you're wanting a trade I have some resin crack marine stuff.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The Aegis is gone, everything else is still up for grabs if anyone wants it :good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> The Aegis is gone, everything else is still up for grabs if anyone wants it :good:


Top notch service. The models were delivered the same week with no hassle.


----------

